# I never thought it would be me posting for help.. pigeon needs home, northern NJ



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

I purchased a pigeon as mate to my bird and she loves me WAY more than him and I am pretty sure she hates him. He is about a year old. We are in a have to move now situation. He needs a forever home, along with a lionhead rabbit that I had rescued and never meant to keep.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope someone steps up. 
Or may be you can give him some more time and your bird starts liking him. Time is the key.


----------

